
Microsoft Releases Guidelines for Developers of Conversational AI - myinnerbanjo
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/research/publication/responsible-bots/
======
atrilumen
Guidelines PDF: [https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/research/uploads/prod/2018/1...](https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/research/uploads/prod/2018/11/Bot_Guidelines_Nov_2018.pdf)

------
Irishsteve
This appears to be an excerpt from The future computed
[https://news.microsoft.com/futurecomputed/](https://news.microsoft.com/futurecomputed/)

